# My Silly Puppers!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A few more!

Okay, and I know Millie looks fat in one of these photos - and, yes, she could lose a pound or two, but she is NOT as fat as she looks LOL!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So cute! I want a cute snood for my girls!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yummy! I love them in snoods!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL....forgot to mention....that is what my daughter calls all dogs. I laughed when I saw the word 'puppers' in the title._


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Your gang looks wonderfully turned out. I just made a couple of snoods for Sisko from a piece of knit rib stuff that comes in a tube. There may have been more exotic choices but I was in a hurry and couldn't stand his ears smelling of salmon and herring any longer or having to wash and comb stuck in dinner out of his ears. Here he is in his plain black dinner attire!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sisko! You just gave me a miraculous idea! OK maybe it should have been more obvious than miraculous but. I love knitting and I could totally knit a snood for my two girls. Earlier this afternoon I noticed a couple of long forgotten balls of cotton yarn in my closet and was trying my darndest to think of something to do with them. Well, I think I just figured it out. They may not be quite so dashing as Millie's, but cute nonetheless.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL, I recognize those snoods - the first one especially, they're from Olga aren't they? They look so cute in them! And I'm sure Millie is "comfortable" with the way she looks and doesn't deign to care what others think, LOL, ;-). Raven's 8 and a showing some signs of middle age spread, but seeing as how I'm "there" too...

Wonderful fun photos!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Sookster, Just after I finished posting I thought that I should have reminded you that you could knit snoods. Can you knit on 4 needles? Snoods would be a good way to practice. Here's the latest pair of socks in progress, I think snoods would call for longer needles though.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

So I can't stop smiling looking at the dogs in snoods. All they need are scarfs and the'll all look more glamourous then me!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

They all make me think of Jacqueline Kennedy or The Queen at Balmoral.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!

They look like they're ready to travel in a luxurious sports car with the top down.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those are so cute! I showed your pics to my husband and he giggled on and off for a long time. He's never seen a snood. I love seeing all your pups together, too. It must be fun to have three different colors! And tell Millie she looks just fine. My whippet is fat. There is nothing quite as bad as a fat whippet. He needs a snood over his mouth.

Too cute.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i need something like that for temperance! love how silly they are

and i call my dogs "puppers" all the time.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> A few more!
> 
> Okay, and I know Millie looks fat in one of these photos - and, yes, she could lose a pound or two, but she is NOT as fat as she looks LOL!


Millie does _not_ look fat, she looks "fluffy"! It's cute to see how the three spoos in your house "dress for dinner." Now I don't feel bad for tying Chagall's ears back in a stretched out cloth headband when I brush his teeth at night. You've inspired me; i may start doing it a meal-time too!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Love the snoods...did they all come from Olga? I recognize the red and black one..but the others? All very cute!


----------

